# معرض usetec للماكينات المستعملة في ألمانيا



## zamalkawi (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
يقام في مدينة كولون الألمانية معرض لماكينات ومستلزمات الإنتاج المستعملة
ويقام المعرض في الفترة من 6 حتى 8 أبريل
جدير بالذكر أن المعرض يفتح أبوابه بعد يومين من بدء معرض هانوفر، وهو من أهم المعارض في الماكينات والتحكم الصناعي
ومعرض USETEC يشتمل على عدة قطاعات، وهي (نقلا عن الموقع الرسمي)
Sectors 01 معالجة المعادن 02 الروبطة وأتوماتيكية العمل 03 تكنولوجيا الفحص والقياس 04 تكنولوجيا الطاقة، التحكم الحراري 05 رافعات ووسائل نقل ورفع داخلية 06 آلات البناء 07 آلات زراعية 08 سيارات عمل 09 الصرف وإعادة التصنيع 10 الإتصالات / تكنولوجيا الكومبيوتر 11 تكنولوجيا الطباعة والتصوير 12 معالجة الخشب 13 البلاستيك / تصنيع المطاط 14 آلات التغليف 15 آلات الصناعات الغذائية 16 كيمياء وتكنولوجيا المنهجية الصناعية 17 تكنولوجيا الطب 18 آلات الصناعات النسيجية 19 آلات ومصانع أخرى 20 خدمات 21 صحف متخصصة، دور نشر 22 إتحادات، منظمات 
لمزيد من المعلومات عن المعرض:
http://www.usetec.com/USETEC/HOME/K2390.htm


----------



## zamalkawi (22 فبراير 2011)

*موقع المعرض متوفر أيضا باللغة العربية
http://www.usetec.com/USETEC/HOME/K2390.htm?userlang=ar*​


----------



## منىمحمود (27 فبراير 2012)

*سوق الصناعات الغذائية*

*[FONT=&quot] هااااااااااااااااااااااى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكل الشبااااااااااااااب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانا ابحث عن موقع لشركاتالإستشارات التسويقية لقيت موقع فية كل الى انت عايزة من الإستشارات التسويقية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويارب الموقع ينال اعجابكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لينك الموقع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://www.incommarketing.com/ar/the-food-industry-and-restaurants.html**[FONT=&quot]سوق الصناعات الغذائية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]**[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------

